# Never ask a woman if she wants to have sex...



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

I can think of a few scenarios where that rule would fly out the window.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

JWC3 said:


> by asking her if she wants to have sex.
> 
> 
> This is rule #40 of the men's health "40 rules to live by" what do you think?


brilliant! also never ask if you can kiss her or anything else... just go for it, i guarantee you will know if its unwanted. If you ask it gives us time to think and i will tell you no just out of principal.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Is it okay to ask a guy to have sex by asking him to have sex?


----------



## JWC3 (Jun 4, 2012)

ChanceyRose said:


> Is it okay to ask a guy to have sex by asking him to have sex?


Depends on the guy


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

Teigue said:


> Fine to ask some women, not so much for others!


What he said. Know your audience. "honey bunny, do you want to make love" might be enticing to one person but "We should watch a movie, and by watch a movie. I mean we should fuck each other senseless while a movie plays in the background." might appeal to a different woman.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

I took the OPs statment to mean that by saying "do you want to have sex", a woman might say no because women have to be aroused to be in the mood where as men can simply perk up just at the offer? Lol, I just noticed that pun, oopsies. I mean, I for one know that if you asked me for sex, I and I didn't feel in the mood (at that specific moment), I'd turn it down. However, if you came on to me a little bit, and it aroused me then I'd be down for it. I didn't take the suggestion to mean "forcibly take sex from women" I think it meant, "women tend to like it when men escalate in the sexual arena". I know I like it. I tend to get aroused by my partners arousal. My mind just can't go to sex, simply by being asked. It seems like a transaction or something.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> Rape jokes are never funny.


That's because you have no sense of humor.


Picture a muppet raping another muppet.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Cheveyo said:


> That's because you have no sense of humor.
> 
> 
> Picture a muppet raping another muppet.


You mean like a Paris Hilton sex tape?


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I took the OPs statment to mean that by saying "do you want to have sex", a woman might say no because women have to be aroused to be in the mood where as men can simply perk up just at the offer? Lol, I just noticed that pun, oopsies. I mean, I for one know that if you asked me for sex, I and I didn't feel in the mood (at that specific moment), I'd turn it down. However, if you came on to me a little bit, and it aroused me then I'd be down for it. I didn't take the suggestion to mean "forcibly take sex from women" I think it meant, "women tend to like it when men escalate in the sexual arena". I know I like it. I tend to get aroused by my partners arousal. My mind just can't go to sex, simply by being asked. It seems like a transaction or something.


Fair enough. 

But what if I said, "Do you want to have sex with me for $200?"


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> But what if I said, "Do you want to have sex with me for $200?"



I'd break my foot off in your ass. Then I'd steal your $200 and run away.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Chipps said:


> I'd break my foot off in your ass. Then I'd steal your $200 and run away.


That's not the response I was hoping for. How about $300 then?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> That's not the response I was hoping for. How about $300 then?




Lol, I don't know, you're pretty convincing. 


But, the answer is still no.:laughing:


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

This rule must be why they have so much trouble getting laid.


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Chipps said:


> I'd break my foot off in your ass. Then I'd steal your $200 and run away.


So that's a yes then?


----------



## MattNYNC (Sep 22, 2011)

"Excuse me madam, but would you like to participate in a wondrous bout of coitus with yours truly?" 

That better?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

MattNYNC said:


> "Excuse me madam, but would you like to participate in a wondrous bout of coitus with yours truly?"
> 
> That better?


Brains just turn me on........


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Ohhh, so _don't_ ask for sex! 

*Facepalm* 

Thank you PerC for yet another enlightening thread on the inner workings of the human mind. (Also for creating an arena where people provide intimate details on what gets a lot of users' gooses cooking.)



...no I'm not a creep. :mellow:


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

MattNYNC said:


> "Excuse me madam, but would you like to participate in a wondrous bout of coitus with yours truly?"
> 
> That better?



I think it depends entirely on where you are and who you use that line one.
If you're at a nightclub, I think most girls there would look at you funny then run away.


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

"I know you've friend zoned me but could we have sex?"


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

marked174 said:


> So that's a yes then?



If you'd pay to be violently assaulted, then yes.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

JWC3 said:


> by asking her if she wants to have sex.
> 
> 
> This is rule #40 of the men's health "40 rules to live by" what do you think?


I agree with the rule, but it's a problematic one, especially if it's the first time.

You may be very close, but you might not have a clue if she wants to or not. Some women like to wait until after certain benchmarks are reached.

Thus if you try early, she can get offended or at least conflicted... which could cause relationship problems.

As for once the relationship has been established and you've already done it, then no, don't ask. She'll tell you no if she can't or doesn't want to. Asking can ruin a moment or make it seem cheap.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

The first rule of sex is that you do not talk about sex.
The second rule of sex is that you do not talk about sex.

Seriously though, it really depends. Sometimes it'll be right to ask, other times you won't need to. You never know, in the myriad possibilities that fly around this world, she might ask you; then again she might not need to either :wink:. 

It's usually safer, and can be rather cheeky to ask someone you're already in a relationship with. Generally speaking, a partner responds with less shock and more amusement when you say "I'm bored" *pokes partner in side to get attention* "fancy something to do?" *wicked grin*. Just do what feels right at the time. Either way the worst that's gonna happen is they'll say no. You're not any worse off than before you tried/asked, so you really do have nothing to lose by just doing what feels right to you (no pun intended).


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

alexande said:


> Horrid strategy if you ask me, a good rule I learned in high school is: *when in doubt, whip it out.*


Now that will get you arrested.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I suppose if sex is all you are after and sex is all she is after then straight up asking her if she wants to have sex could work...But I imagine taking the time to seduce her would work better.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

"Hey sweetie would you like to get high on ambien with me? whoever passes out first looses"

I may actually respond to this one


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

No, see, asking and being asked is the only way I ever have sex with someone. If you can't ask for it, you're not going to get it.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Paradox1987 said:


> The first rule of sex is that you do not talk about sex.
> The second rule of sex is that you do not talk about sex.
> 
> Seriously though, it really depends. Sometimes it'll be right to ask, other times you won't need to. You never know, in the myriad possibilities that fly around this world, she might ask you; then again she might not need to either :wink:.
> ...


I'm different. I like "Let's go fuck" if I'm in a relationship. But I know my ENFP best man friend finds that abrasive. Lol. 

And my ex boyfriend was a lawyer. Maybe you can relate to this. Before we first had sex, we were all crazy on the couch making out (you get the idea). It was so going to sex in about 30 seconds and he stopped, looked me in the eyes and asked "[My Name], do you want to have sex?" I was like "Um YEAH." I just took it like he needed to have clear consent in case any thing ever happened down the road and he needed that bit for court. In other words, I thought he was being all lawyeree-like.

Then another time, this different guy and I were in his jacuzzi. We were making out and I think he was just being silly. Maybe not. But he stopped kissing and said a HUGE disclaimer as if he was the end of a drug commercial with it's disclaimers. He even said it in the same monotone voice. "...and thereby giving consent.."

It really tripped me out and I wanted to go home. :dry:


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Never ask a woman if she wants to have sex... 

Because they will always say no.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

BimboBarbie said:


> Never ask a woman if she wants to have sex...
> 
> Because they will always say no.


That's not true. See my post above.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

BimboBarbie said:


> Never ask a woman if she wants to have sex...
> 
> Because they will always say no.



They can't say no if they're unconscious/dead.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Cheveyo said:


> They can't say no if they're unconscious/dead.


Or if your dick is already in her mouth.


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

Women we aren't programmed to want/like sex we are programmed to want to reproduce which can only result in having sex, just being honest here..


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

No matter how much feminists try to prove that we do it's not even true.


----------



## JackParrish (May 5, 2012)

I may get flogged but I actually agree with the rule. 

It's not saying that women do not have a critical role in consent (they do). Or that their opinions don't matter (they do). It's just saying, if there's a women you want to have sex with and you believe she feels the same way, don't interrupt for some horrible and bland question that is anchored more in your insecurities than in the more carnal and rich moment you are a part of. 

It doesn't take a literature degree from Brown to look a woman in the eyes and say, "Let's fuck." (Or more romantically, "I want to make love to you.") Or simple dirty talk, "you are so wet right now, and I think we should do something about it." Don't ask, tell them what YOU want in the moment. What you want matters too, so just state it. Let them RESPOND to it. That's a human interaction, and not at all like a consent form. 

Point being, there are very romantic, dirty, formal, and casual ways to actually keep electricity in the moment and to make sure that consent is mutual. Further, it doesn't take much imagination to make that exchange appropriate to the moment but also deeply respectful of his/her autonomy in the moment. Asking takes no imagination. It's lazy. It's rooted in insecurity. Find a way to interact with her, as a man, that PROVOKES her femininity and gives her a chance to think and respond to something human. 

And as if it even needs to be said, have the self respect to respond appropriately if they don't reciprocate. Don't make anyone feel bad or pressured. Even if a woman turns a man down, at least she had a man say what he wanted directly and gave her a chance to respond. It's rich human communication that way, even if the moment wasn't meant to be. Have the dignity to hear "yes" or "no", in whatever manner it comes, and respond well. That's your evolution, not theirs, and all of that responsibility falls on you. 

(I'm speaking as a man talking about women because that is my experience and my voice, but I am by no means implying that any sexual combination of men or women are excluded from my comment).


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

JackParrish said:


> I may get flogged but I actually agree with the rule.
> 
> It's not saying that women do not have a critical role in consent (they do). Or that their opinions don't matter (they do). It's just saying, if there's a women you want to have sex with and you believe she feels the same way, don't interrupt for some horrible and bland question that is anchored more in your insecurities than in the more carnal and rich moment you are a part of.
> 
> ...


I agree. And I would like to add that if you are an INTJ man in a relationship with an ENFP woman, don't get all insulted when she takes your hand and says "Let's fuck". Instead of being offended like my ex INTJ, you should just give in and go rock her world. Thank you.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Instead, ask her with a kiss. And then another. And another. And just go with the flow from there. roud:


----------



## BimboBarbie (Jun 2, 2012)

JackParrish said:


> I may get flogged but I actually agree with the rule.
> 
> It's not saying that women do not have a critical role in consent (they do). Or that their opinions don't matter (they do). It's just saying, if there's a women you want to have sex with and you believe she feels the same way, don't interrupt for some horrible and bland question that is anchored more in your insecurities than in the more carnal and rich moment you are a part of.
> 
> ...



You should run for president.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> I agree. And I would like to add that if you are an INTJ man in a relationship with an ENFP woman, don't get all insulted when she takes your hand and says "Let's fuck". Instead of being offended like my ex INTJ, you should just give in and go rock her world. Thank you.


First thought in my head reading that was, "Shouldn't those types be switched around for that response?", lol. And then I was curious as to why there was offense taken. I realize why I would be offended, but I wonder if it's the same for an INTJ. Hmm.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> First thought in my head reading that was, "Shouldn't those types be switched around for that response?", lol. And then I was curious as to why there was offense taken. I realize why I would be offended, but I wonder if it's the same for an INTJ. Hmm.


Maybe you're not supposed to ask an INTJ man for sex?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> Maybe you're not supposed to ask an INTJ man for sex?


Well, if pride like that was his reasoning, then so much the better that it didn't follow through then. *shrug* Well, if it didn't follow through, anyway.


----------



## Andraste (Jun 9, 2012)

How the hell am I supposed to know someone wants to fuck if they don't ask? Makes no sense to me, personally. I mean, it's like not asking for a cookie when you want a cookie and I have the cookie.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> First thought in my head reading that was, "Shouldn't those types be switched around for that response?"


Well maybe he got offended because that was his first thought too?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

So, he didn't expect you to say it the way you said it. That makes sense then, I suppose. If the way you phrased it was out of usual character for you at the time, anyway.

Anyways, didn't mean to derail the topic. I'll stick with my first response. Kiss her, and if she reciprocates, keep kissing her and things will naturally go from there. Just go with the flow.

I don't really know how casual sex encounters go, but I always knew with just a look when my SOs wanted to be intimate with me. Most of the time, they were the ones asking me via those looks, lol. But the principal's the same. You can ask without actually "saying" anything. Just gotta know how and go with what fits the moment.


----------



## JackParrish (May 5, 2012)

Andraste said:


> How the hell am I supposed to know someone wants to fuck if they don't ask? Makes no sense to me, personally. I mean, it's like not asking for a cookie when you want a cookie and I have the cookie.


They could tell you. It's even more direct and useful than asking, which is waiting for YOUR answer before they commit to a position. 

"Do you want to have sex?"
"Well, I mean, I guess sorta. But, I dunno, do you?"
"Well, I mean, if you want to than I do but no pressure, I mean, we can just heavy pet if that makes you feel better."
"I like petting, too. It feels awesome."
"So, like, does that mean you want to have sex or just pet? I mean, it's fine whatever, but..."
"Well if all I wanted was to pet would that make you feel bad? Or does sex make you feel more manly? Do you want that?"
....and on, and on, and on. It's the merry-go-round of insecurity.

At some point someone's brain will rupture and they'll explode and just say the first they should have said an hour ago. "Jesus Christ already! I have spent tonight deep inside your head. It's been amazing. And as a result I find you to be as sexy as hell. It would make me happy if I could be as close to your body, now, as I was to your mind earlier. I would love to fuck you right now."

Or to your example, which do you prefer:
*Can I have one of your cookies? 
or
*Your cookies are amazing. I'd like to have one.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> So, he didn't expect you to say it the way you said it. That makes sense then, I suppose. If the way you phrased it was out of usual character for you at the time, anyway.


It wasn't out of character. It's who I am. I never act out of character I'm the same through and through. But that might freak out some people. I do tend to say things bluntly sometimes. 

But he did go into mocking me and imitating me after that. He was all "What if I were to take your hand and just say 'Let's fuck'? How would you feel?" And I could tell my response was supposed to be something like "Bad"? But it wouldn't be bad. I'd think that would be awesome. It would be sexy. If he were to say that, my response would have been "Okay, baby." I'd probably kiss him, too. And off to the bedroom we would go. 

But you know, I was with an ISTP before him so I guess I just got used to being able to have dirty sex talk. I thought it was hot. *shruggs shoulders*


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

That is because you are supposed to say, "Want to make love?"


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Weird that a T type would much care about bluntness of all things, especially coming from an NF, lol. Aren't they always annoyed with our love for "sugar-coating" everything? :laughing:

Anyway, I would have been offended too, but mainly because swearing is a big turn-off for me. It wouldn't be romantic in the least, which I imagine wasn't what you were going for anyway. But that's pretty much why I'm ever intimate with someone. Romance, relationship stuff. *shrug*

Can't really see that being a thing for an INTJ though, lol. Maybe it didn't sound intellectual enough or something.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

@pinkrasputin

I relate to that. I don't usually ask as a direct question, especially not if it's our first time. But I do make a conscious effort to stop whatever it is we're doing to look her in the eye and tell her that if she's uncomfortable with anything that I do, she just needs to say no once. It just gives peace of mind, and yeah, it covers your back. I was actually having a talk with some colleagues about asking before sex, we pretty much all ask indirectly about consent. It's less about lawyering and more about fear in my opinion. 

As for monotonous disclaimers about sex, that just sounds creepy. If someone did that, I'd get terrified, if only because sex is usually discussed monotonously when being discussed with a judge when someone is raising a point of law (an objection in the States) :laughing:.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> Anyway, I would have been offended too, but mainly because swearing is a big turn-off for me.


Wow. So when you're having sex, you and your partner don't say things like, "Oh god, baby. You feel so good deep inside my XXXXX. I love squeeszing my XXXXX all around you. Do you feel how XXX you make me?". This is a turn off? So you would never tell her "Yeah? You like that? You're my dirty little XXXXX." These are turn-offs, right? 

And I"m talking about sex within a very committed relationship. Both partners love each other. You still couldn't do this?



> It wouldn't be romantic in the least, which I imagine wasn't what you were going for anyway. But that's pretty much why I'm ever intimate with someone. Romance, relationship stuff. *shrug*


 I'm very confused. In a loving relationship, there is a time to "make love" and there is a time to be my partner's "whore". Such is the spice and roller coaster of life. We expand, contract, etc. 



> Can't really see that being a thing for an INTJ though, lol. Maybe it didn't sound intellectual enough or something.


He never ever made me feel stupid. He actually really admired my brain. We also had great sex (except for the fact that he didn't go down and that's why I had to break up from him. I put up with it as long as I couldn). But it could have been due to the fact he was Jewish and I'm a goy. Who knows. Just perplexing.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. So when you're having sex, you and your partner don't say things like, "Oh god, baby. You feel so good deep inside my XXXXX. I love squeeszing my XXXXX all around you. Do you feel how XXX you make me?". This is a turn off? So you would never tell her "Yeah? You like that? You're my dirty little XXXXX." These are turn-offs, right?


:shocked:! You can't talk to someone like that, it's frightfully rude!! :laughing: 




> I'm very confused. In a loving relationship, there is a time to "make love" and there is a time to be my partner's "whore". Such is the spice and roller coaster of life. We expand, contract, etc.


I actually met a woman (she had consumed a lot of wine, not sure if relevant) who once rather proudly declared, in a very clipped accent; "my boyfriend and I never have sex, we only make love", then gave the whole table this smug smile. Not knowing what to do, I giggled. My first gf was of that mould too. Some people really have a low opinion of sex *shrugs*. Takes all sorts I guess.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't find random dialogue from porn appealing in the slightest, no. :tongue:


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Deleted10characters


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

pinkrasputin said:


> there is a time to "make love" and there is a time to be my partner's "whore". Such is the spice and roller coaster of life. We expand, contract, etc.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I don't find random dialogue from porn appealing in the slightest, no. :tongue:


Ok 10characters


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

To quote Family Guy: "Women are such teases; they never want to have sex. That's why I went back to men."


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Paradox1987 said:


> I actually met a woman (she had consumed a lot of wine, not sure if relevant) who once rather proudly declared, in a very clipped accent; "my boyfriend and I never have sex, we only make love", then gave the whole table this smug smile. Not knowing what to do, I giggled. My first gf was of that mould too. Some people really have a low opinion of sex *shrugs*. Takes all sorts I guess.


Wow. She is in for a rude awakening when she gets married. How old was she?


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> I think it depends entirely on where you are and who you use that line one.
> If you're at a nightclub, I think most girls there would look at you funny then run away.




The reasons for NOT running away, are very very logical I assure you.......

People that talk like that, are probably very smart, therefore they probably wish to be an expert at any endevour they choose to enter. This means they either perfected their 'style', or read a lot of technique manuals.........what woman could be upset by that?


XD


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Wow. She is in for a rude awakening when she gets married. How old was she?




Must have been very young. Fu*cking is raw and wild, and I completely agree with you that there are times where being your lovers whore is, well, amazing. I would get pretty bored with vanilla...........


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

GoodOldDreamer said:


> I don't find random dialogue from porn appealing in the slightest, no. :tongue:


How dare you compare my poetry to porn.

And it was fresh from my head, inspired by my loins. I didn't steal it from anywhere.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Eh, last time I was dead wasted a female co-worker of mine asked me if I was gay. In response I said 'No.'. Her genius reasoning then went to 'Why don't you have a girlfriend then?' and I asked her if I should sleep with her. The look was priceless.

She said no 

Balls intact like a boss, though.

Can't remember much more of that night. From what I've been told I've had fun, though. All that matters.

Anyway, screw the rule I say. Creating priceless facial expressions is about as good a past-time activity there is.


----------



## run.away.unicorn (Jun 27, 2011)

Never ask a woman _ _ _
Never ask a woman if she wants _ _ _
Never ask a woman if she wants to have sex_ _ _

all of the above is pure common sense for any sane man to remain healthy wealthy and wise.

There are many forces at work around us, 
Energizing our soul to rise up to the best of its bodily capabilities.. ..
There is no manual on how it works,
Only smooth slow confident loving steps

I love Life for am Living the loved Life with my loving wife


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Think one is able to communicate consent through body language and established rapport of the relationship, but the less established the relationship the greater risk in relying on body language.

But saying "Want to fuck?" (Or any less crass version) hasn't seemed to stop someone from wanting to fuck if they're up for it in the first place from my experience. If I was somewhat interested in a sexual encounter and someone stated explicitly that they wanted to do something to me, I don't see what reasoning would have one be turned off, "I want to... you..." etc. doesn't sound inhibitory to the willing I'd say.
There's a lot of verbal cues that are more creative than a straight forward "do you want sex with me?" though and likely do the job just as well.
I think though things like this make me curious to the cultural scripts we have around sex and how sex is presented, the ideas present about how one initiates sex and the sort. Often the idea of asking is presented as inherently unsexy, this is accepted as true as if it were natural law in physics, rather than thought to be malleable in the same ways many cultural things change as a result of the material conditions and resources dedicated to marketing somethings appeal.


----------



## Blessed Frozen Cells (Apr 3, 2013)

Wellsy said:


> Think one is able to communicate consent through body language and established rapport of the relationship, but the less established the relationship the greater risk in relying on body language.
> 
> But saying "Want to fuck?" (Or any less crass version) hasn't seemed to stop someone from wanting to fuck if they're up for it in the first place from my experience. If I was somewhat interested in a sexual encounter and someone stated explicitly that they wanted to do something to me, I don't see what reasoning would have one be turned off, "I want to... you..." etc. doesn't sound inhibitory to the willing I'd say.
> There's a lot of verbal cues that are more creative than a straight forward "do you want sex with me?" though and likely do the job just as well.
> I think though things like this make me curious to the cultural scripts we have around sex and how sex is presented, the ideas present about how one initiates sex and the sort. Often the idea of asking is presented as inherently unsexy, this is accepted as true as if it were natural law in physics, rather than thought to be malleable in the same ways many cultural things change as a result of the material conditions and resources dedicated to marketing somethings appeal.


I really appreciate that my partner still asks me if I was in the mood. It's not a turn off. If someone's not close to me, the chances of me boning them is none. They should totally ask before they make any physical move so I could say no.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

My partner should say "Do you want to have sex?" If they're going to try to convey that they want sex through body language I'm still going to ask "Are you horny?" to make sure I'm reading them correctly.

Lol @Wellsy I like a nice, crass "Do you want to fuck?"

But you know how couples have those signals for when they want to leave a party but don't want everyone to know they want to leave? In my next relationship I want to have the "I just checked my watch and realized we're 5 minutes late for being naked and sweaty together." I'm thinking it'll be this kind of signal:


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

airotciV said:


> Lol @_Wellsy_ I like a nice, crass "Do you want to fuck?"
> 
> But you know how couples have those signals for when they want to leave a party but don't want everyone to know they want to leave? In my next relationship I want to have the "*I just checked my watch and realized we're 5 minutes late for being naked and sweaty together.*"


Or to be crass, could say to them "Looks like it's cock o'clock" XD

Seduction complete.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Or to be crass, could say to them "Looks like it's cock o'clock" XD
> 
> Seduction complete.


LOL thank you.


----------



## HisPar (Jul 15, 2015)

How else are you going to know unless you guys really know eachother's body language? It's really best to ask because yes and no are painless answers.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I ask if intoxication is in play or I don't really know them because I'd rather not have that whole re-considered rape thing coming back to haunt me. At least I'd be able to say consent was established and have that moral high ground. Probably just paranoia but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahem.

If you never ask a woman whether she wants to have sex, doesn't that imply that the sex may not have been fully consensual or that she may have been hesitant/unwilling at first? I've had quite a lot of my partners ask if I wanted to have sex, as well as my current one. When they aren't sure, when my body language seems off, when I'm feeling ill, etc. The answer is usually "yes."


----------

